# Wooden soap ladders



## moolou beauty (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all, 
I'm looking for soap ladder dishes wholesale and soon, anyone help?


----------



## Deda (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok, I'm drawing a total blank.  What's a soap ladder dish?  Do you mean a wooden soap dish?  Or is it another animal all together?


----------



## moolou beauty (Mar 14, 2011)

My apologies , I was under the impression that they were called ladder dishes, soap dish that is wooden and struts like a ladder . :/


----------



## carebear (Mar 14, 2011)

That's a great name, just not one I've heard before. 

Sorry, no ideas for you.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 14, 2011)

I know these are pricey, but you are looking for something like this?
http://winksoap.com/products-page/soap- ... soap-dish/


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 14, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I know these are pricey, but you are looking for something like this?
> http://winksoap.com/products-page/soap- ... soap-dish/



the same ones, but wholesale:

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/scrub ... t_id=WS772


----------



## moolou beauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey guys very helpful x


----------



## moolou beauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey guys very helpful x


----------

